# I might finally have a gun I can carry!



## Holly

I cannot carry my Ruger SR9c, because it's just a little too big for me.

I could not carry a Kimber Solo, because it is a mythical creature.

I could not carry my Ruger LC9, because (don't laugh) I could NOT pull the trigger.

So, today I purchased a Sig p938... WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## VAMarine

good luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Just don't forget to keep practicing!
Little guns are hard to shoot.

It's a miniature 1911, and I do like 1911s. Even 1911s in .380 ACP.

I'm sure that the following is a case of trying to teach gran'ma how to suck eggs, but...
Keep your eyes on exactly the location on the target where you want to place your hit.
The gun comes out of its holster.
The gun and your master hand are met by your support hand.
About halfway up from that meeting to eye-level, your thumb presses the safety off. _Your thumb stays on the safety_, pressing down, from then on.
As soon as your eyes acquire the sights, your finger finds the trigger.
Press.
Recover.
Repeat.


----------



## chessail77

Good Luck.......JJ


----------



## Holly

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm sure that the following is a case of trying to teach gran'ma how to suck eggs, but...


You always make me smile.


----------



## thndrchiken

Sweet, that 938 is looking nice, my next purchases will be for a bug. That 938 is right at the top of the list, just can't figure out if I want to go with a J frame Smith or a Ruger LCR.


----------



## skullfr

really nice -enjoy


----------



## Bisley

Good luck. I bet this one is the winner - cool little pistol.


----------



## recoilguy

Good luck with the new Sig....What a very nice gun......I can barely pull the trigger on a LC9 either....Hate that trigger!

RCG


----------



## Holly

recoilguy said:


> I can barely pull the trigger on a LC9 either....Hate that trigger!


That makes me feel better.


----------



## chessail77

Waiting for a range report.....JJ


----------



## Haas

Love the looks of that gun. Got any reports yet on how you like it?


----------



## Holly

Haas said:


> Love the looks of that gun. Got any reports yet on how you like it?


I like it a lot. I shot a little over 100 rounds last weekend, but I didn't do great. I've shot right hand/left eye forever, but finally figured that if I want to do better, I need to use my left hand. It's a difficult adjustment. I am going out again tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes and post some photos.


----------



## rex

Let us know how it goes.I don't believe swapping hands will cure it though.Might but.....Shooting weak hand is always something you have to practice,along with one handed,but generally being cross dominant shouldn't make a big deal.I'm cross dominant as you are,so I accepted it after I got frustrated trying to retrain the eyes.Shooting normally I just adjust the head,but on a short sight radius it may aggrevate things.I'm not stuck to one shooting platform though,I can transition through Weaver,Modified Weaver and Isosolese without moving anything from the waist down in 180 degree arc.

Come back with the outcome though,the smallest gun I ever owned was a Sig 230 and it was just for those few times it was so much easier to not fuss about concealment.It was a darn good gun and I was SD accurate at short range,but it was one of those "better than nothing" deals.Good luck and hope it improves the outcome for you.


----------



## Haas

Holly said:


> I like it a lot. I shot a little over 100 rounds last weekend, but I didn't do great. I've shot right hand/left eye forever, but finally figured that if I want to do better, I need to use my left hand. It's a difficult adjustment. I am going out again tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes and post some photos.


Good luck with switching. Usually people have one side that's dominant, but if you can pull that off, more power to ya. How about the trigger? I know you were having trouble finding a gun with the right trigger pull. I've been quite in love with some of the latest sigs, I just might pull together some moolah to get one myself.


----------



## Holly

rex said:


> Let us know how it goes.I don't believe swapping hands will cure it though.Might but.....Shooting weak hand is always something you have to practice,along with one handed,but generally being cross dominant shouldn't make a big deal.I'm cross dominant as you are,so I accepted it after I got frustrated trying to retrain the eyes.Shooting normally I just adjust the head,but on a short sight radius it may aggrevate things.I'm not stuck to one shooting platform though,I can transition through Weaver,Modified Weaver and Isosolese without moving anything from the waist down in 180 degree arc.
> 
> Come back with the outcome though,the smallest gun I ever owned was a Sig 230 and it was just for those few times it was so much easier to not fuss about concealment.It was a darn good gun and I was SD accurate at short range,but it was one of those "better than nothing" deals.Good luck and hope it improves the outcome for you.


I started shooting with my left hand, by my husband's suggestion, last week and I was, surprisingly, immediately more accurate. I've always shot rifles left handed, but it never crossed my mind to try with a pistol. The only really difficult part is un-training my hands to do all of those little things that had become so natural. Practice...


----------



## Holly

Haas said:


> Good luck with switching. Usually people have one side that's dominant, but if you can pull that off, more power to ya. How about the trigger? I know you were having trouble finding a gun with the right trigger pull. I've been quite in love with some of the latest sigs, I just might pull together some moolah to get one myself.


The trigger is great! My finger reaches just fine, it's not a long pull. It just plain works the way I need it to.


----------



## skullfr

I shoot right hand left eye but have always done it and it is kinda 2nd nature for me.I am glad you enjoy it.


----------



## rex

Ah,that changes the picture.I grew up with a friend back in the BB gun days that was a righty but shot lefty.Damn good shot but until you said that I forgot all about it.If that's the case with you,I now know 2 people that shoot best that way.Glad things are coming around and it's great your husband thought of it.


----------



## berettatoter

Nice gun, but you really thought the Ruger was too big? :anim_lol:


----------



## Holly

berettatoter said:


> Nice gun, but you really thought the Ruger was too big? :anim_lol:


Hey! No laughing!

It's not a _big_ gun. It's just too big for me to conceal on a 5'2", 100-something pound frame, without dressing like an Eskimo.


----------



## recoilguy

I like that Sig , It is good to hear the trigger works well for you. 

You have a very nice gun there!

RCG


----------



## Haas

> You have a very nice gun there!


Agreed!! Jealousy has now set in.:smt110


----------



## berettatoter

Holly said:


> Hey! No laughing!
> 
> It's not a _big_ gun. It's just too big for me to conceal on a 5'2", 100-something pound frame, without dressing like an Eskimo.


Not laughing at you, just with you. I'm a "sporty" 240, so I guess I'm a bit spoiled when it comes to hiding anything I'm carrying. Peace.


----------



## MoMan

Very nice selection for your new gun! I'm glad you found something that works for you!! That's the most important point!!


----------



## genesis

thndrchiken said:


> Sweet, that 938 is looking nice, my next purchases will be for a bug. That 938 is right at the top of the list, just can't figure out if I want to go with a J frame Smith or a Ruger LCR.


Hi Thndrchicken: We just purchased my girlfriend an LCR in 38 special for $399. It's $100 cheaper and a lot lighter than the LCR 357. IMHO a 38 is all ya need for defense. I can empty the gun center mass in half the time it would take most with their 357. Skill trumps caliber every time. I wouldn't feel under-gunned with a 22 for defense. The LCR is super light, reliable as dirt, has a butter smooth trigger, and is accurate as all heck. What's not to like??? I cut one ragged hole at 20 feet. My girlfriend is 67 and has gotten pretty good with her LCR. I pity the poor soul she drops the hammer on. I reload for both of us and have a shooting range on my property. We practice a lot together. We both prefer revolver. No safeties or feed issues to deal with. Plus they're more intuitive to deploy and shoot accurately (at least for us). Below is a very informative 15 minute video on the LCR 38 Special by Hickok45 on youtube. He's a retired police officer and has over 600 gun review videos on youtube. No matter what you decide to buy, check to see if he's reviewed it. He does some serious 75 yard long distance shooting at a gong with the little LCR. I have a Redhawk and a GP100. But if I were CC'ing it would be with the little LCR in 38 special (not the 357). They also make the LCR in 22 caliber and my girlfriend is getting one. Here's a link to the LCR in 22 caliber and the reasons for owning both calibers. Ruger LCR 22 Range Test and Review - YouTube

Good luck on your next purchase,

Don <><


----------



## Holly

chessail77 said:


> Waiting for a range report.....JJ


Well, I just got home from the range 30 minutes ago and was getting ready to scan my target... My daughter beat me to it and tore it up.

I know, I know... Sounds an awful lot like "my dog ate my homework", but it's the truth.

I'm going back Wednesday. I'll make sure to keep the next one intact.

But, I will say, it went quite well.


----------



## chessail77

Holly
Congrats it sounds like you finally obtained a pistol that fits your needs and works well for you..........JJ


----------



## skullfr

so glad your happy


----------



## XenaWarriorCat

Until Holly gets back...

I took my new P938 to the range and blew a box of Federal 115gr FMJs through it the other day; at seven yards I let loose four flyers (each off 8" left/high) and all the rest ripped the head out of a silhouette. No malfunctions out the box. Nice trigger, great grip, good sights and modest recoil. If you have any arthritis you may find the magazine a little hard to load. It is stiff, new, and may loosen up; OK by me but the father had trouble with it. It's just right IWB but I find it a little large and heavy to tag it a "pocket 9". In a pinch I'd pocket it in sufficiently baggy pants or something with cargo pockets.

Very easy to shoot this little pistol fast and accurately.


----------

